# Tech of the Day



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2020)

Apple Fitness+ Review: Either Right on Time or Much Too Late | WIRED
Dec. 22, 2020
_
Apple invites users to sweat along with prerecorded classes on its new streaming workout platform—but the experience lags behind the competition._

Apple Fitness+ is … fine? I signed up for a three-month free trial, so I'll continue to use it in rotation with other workout activities and apps. It's one of the finest integrations of fitness and tech I've experienced-assuming "integration" is really a thing to want in home fitness. The app doesn't offer the live classes or coaching for outdoor runs you'll find on other platforms, and in general the Fitness+ classes lack the entertainment value that Peloton has. Those things could improve over time. The one thing that's likely not going to change: You're gonna need a lot of Apple products to use Apple Fitness+.

*Rating: 6/10
*
WIRED:

Seamless interaction between Apple Watch, iPhone, and Apple TV. Diverse group of instructors with varying fitness and dance backgrounds. Workouts are not intimidating, and most offer modified versions of exercise. Seeing your heart rate and “rings” on the big screen is cool.

TIRED:

Requires an Apple Watch Series 3 [$169] or newer in order to access the Fitness+ app … which means you have to own an iPhone too. Also requires an Apple TV if you want to cast to a larger screen. No live classes, and no coaching for outdoor walks or runs. No built-in social network either.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2021)

Apple Fitness+ review | Engadget


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2021)

Leading computer scientists debate the next steps for AI in 2021 | VentureBeat

Cognitive scientist Gary Marcus, who cohosted the debate, reiterated some of the key shortcomings of deep learning, including excessive data requirements, low capacity for transferring knowledge to other domains, opacity, and a lack of reasoning and knowledge representation.

Marcus, who is an outspoken critic of deep learning–only approaches, published a paper in early 2020 in which he suggested a hybrid approach that combines learning algorithms with rules-based software.

Other speakers also pointed to hybrid artificial intelligence as a possible solution to the challenges deep learning faces.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2021)

26 great apps for your new 2020 Windows PC - The Verge


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2021)

Get an On-Screen Windows Key Shortcut Guide on Windows 10


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2021)

Link your Android phone or iPhone to Windows 10 PC

Your Phone - Wikipedia

Google Play Store: Your Phone Companion - Link to Windows

iOS App Store: Continue on PC


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 3, 2021)

Daniel said:


> Link your Android phone or iPhone to Windows 10 PC
> 
> Your Phone - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Unfortunately you can't do much yet with iOS except send stuff to your PC to open in a browser there or print.

If you have an Android, I think you can send and receive SMS messages and do other stuff. Will be nice if Apple ever catches up but they have very strict compliance requirements, one of the reasons they have fewer security breaches. Most of the Android security vulnerabilities are through their apps. They just had to withdraw something like 20 for major security problems. Apple weeds those out in advance.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2021)

Gyms aren't coming back. Here's how you'll work out in the future

Alexandra Bonetti, founder and CEO of tech startup Talent Hack, says she's seen a spike in instructors joining her platform, which connects them directly with clients without the gym as a middleman. Bonetti launched the company after nine years of owning a fitness studio in New York, where she observed tension growing between gyms and instructors. "It was so clear to me that clients came in because they felt a bond with a particular instructor," she says. "And yet many instructors didn't feel like they had the autonomy to manage their relationship with the client."


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2021)

Thousands of Open Access ebooks on JSTOR "are available from top scholarly publishers, including Brill, Cornell University Press, De Gruyter, and University of California Press."



I searched with different keywords and found this free ebook:

_Wounds and Words: Childhood and Family Trauma in Romantic and Postmodern Fiction_

You can also browse by subject, etc.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 21, 2021)

Open-access tech books:









						ApressOpen Browse Titles
					


Learn more about Apress' open source content, how to publish with ApressOpen, and browse out freely available quality content.





					www.apress.com


----------



## Daniel (Feb 27, 2021)

Patient and physician perspectives of a smartphone application for depression: a qualitative study - BMC Psychiatry
					


Background Despite an increasing number of smartphone apps, such therapeutic tools have not yet consistently demonstrated their efficacy and many suffer from low retention rates. To ensure the development of efficient apps associated with high adherence, we aimed to identify, through a...





					bmcpsychiatry.biomedcentral.com
				



29 January 2021

Despite an increasing number of smartphone apps, such therapeutic tools have not yet consistently demonstrated their efficacy and many suffer from low retention rates. To ensure the development of efficient apps associated with high adherence, we aimed to identify, through a user-centred design approach, patient and physician expectations of a hypothetical app dedicated to depression...

Physician and patient expectations of a hypothetical smartphone app dedicated to depression are high and confirmed the important role it could play in depression care. The key points expected by the users for such a tool are an easy and intuitive use and a personalised content. They are also waiting for an app that gives information about depression, offers a self-monitoring functionality and helps them in case of emergency.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 27, 2021)

List of Internet top-level domains - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daniel (Mar 4, 2021)

This is like Audible, but a 15 minute summary version.

Each day, there is a new free offering:



			https://www.blinkist.com/nc/daily


----------



## Daniel (Mar 7, 2021)

For dog barking and other background noise during Zoom calls:









						Background noise suppression settings for videos
					


The Zoom desktop client has options that utilize a noise suppression filter which can help remove distracting noises that are picked up by participants' microphones and improve audio quality. Backg...





					support.zoom.us
				




"By default Zoom automatically does do background noise reduction, however the option can be changed to be more or less aggressive based on the environment and use case."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2021)

Very cool. Does Zoom also have built-in backgrounds?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 7, 2021)

Good point.  I just found this, though ideally one has a green screen.









						Changing your Virtual Background image
					


The Virtual Background feature allows you to display an image or video as your background during a Zoom meeting. This feature works best with a physical green screen and uniform lighting to allow Z...





					support.zoom.us


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2021)

I was avoiding Zoom for a while because of the security issues but I believe they have fixed those. 

I need to give it a try to help my daighter-in-law with her COVID taxes. Plus it can double as a chance to chat with my grandson, although he likes Facetime.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2021)

Access To Mental Health: Startups Tackle Sector’s Complexities As Investors Go All-in
					


Nearly $1 billion of venture capital was handed out to mental health companies in 2020, a 112 percent increase in total investment compared to 2019.





					news.crunchbase.com
				



February 22, 2021

...Investment in mental health-focused startups has increased since 2017. The Crunchbase dataset shows 293 known venture deals since 2016 in U.S. startups working in mental health.

During that time, investors pumped nearly $2.6 billion into these companies. In fact, nearly $1 billion of that was handed out in 2020 alone, which saw a 112 percent increase in total investment compared to 2019. (It’s worth pointing out that the dollar figure is actually higher: about 88 transactions do not include a funding amount.)


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2021)

Effects of using a second-screen application on attention, learning, and user experience in an educational content
May 2017

Using a secondary device while viewing a primary device (i.e. TV), or media multitasking, is now common. Numerous researchers and practitioners have attempted to introduce secondary devices into education as a new learning environment providing additional information to the user. However, the learning-related effects of using a second screen remain controversial. This study examined the effects of second-screen- application use on attention, learning performance, and user experience per content relevance for three primary contents (PC; i.e. videos) requiring different amounts of cognitive load: low, medium, and high. *Second-screen use reduced learning performance and user satisfaction when the PC required high cognitive load. However, participants exhibited increased learning performance, concentration, and satisfaction with the PC requiring medium-cognitive-load when highly relevant information was presented on the secondary screen simultaneously.* Based on these findings, guidelines were suggested for designing a second-screen application without degrading users’ learning and experience.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2021)

Track Your Happiness
					


Track Your Happiness is a scientific research project that investigates what makes life worth living.




					www.trackyourhappiness.org


----------



## Daniel (Mar 18, 2021)

Reminders for database geeks:






						Microsoft SQL Server - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




SQLCMD is a command line application that comes with Microsoft SQL Server...It allows SQL queries to be written and executed from the command prompt. It can also act as a scripting language to create and run a set of SQL statements as a script. Such scripts are stored as a .sql file, and are used either for management of databases or to create the database schema during the deployment of a database.









						SQL Server Profiler - SQL Server Profiler
					


Explore the features of SQL Server Profiler. Get help troubleshooting problems by using this tool to create traces and analyze and replay trace results.




					docs.microsoft.com
				




SQL Server Profiler is an interface to create and manage traces and analyze and replay trace results. Events are saved in a trace file that can later be analyzed or used to replay a specific series of steps when diagnosing a problem.

Newer stuff related to Azure:









						What is the Azure SQL Database service? - Azure SQL Database
					


Get an introduction to SQL Database: technical details and capabilities of the Microsoft relational database management system (RDBMS) in the cloud.




					docs.microsoft.com
				




Azure SQL Database is a fully managed platform as a service (PaaS) database engine that handles most of the database management functions such as upgrading, patching, backups, and monitoring without user involvement. Azure SQL Database is always running on the latest stable version of the SQL Server database engine and patched OS with 99.99% availability. PaaS capabilities that are built into Azure SQL Database enable you to focus on the domain-specific database administration and optimization activities that are critical for your business.










						Query Performance Insight - Azure SQL Database
					


Query performance monitoring identifies the most CPU-consuming and long-running queries for single and pooled databases in Azure SQL Database.




					docs.microsoft.com
				











						Automatic tuning email notifications how-to guide - Azure SQL Database
					


Enable e-mail notifications for Azure SQL Database automatic query tuning.




					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## Daniel (Mar 19, 2021)

Free, quick, online "mini masters" in public health:









						Mini-Master of Public Health (MPH)
					


The world’s health needs are changing—evolving day to day, sometimes even hour to hour. It is the role of the public health professional to stay apace with these changes to […]





					populationhealthexchange.org
				




"Because of the commitment to ensure access to education around pressing public health issues, Boston University School of Public Health (BUSPH) now offers a *free, online* Mini-MPH. The Mini-MPH provides foundational knowledge in public health to all interested learners. The program includes *six hours* of engaging, online content that covers key concepts of public health, with expert faculty, accessible to everyone."


----------



## Daniel (Mar 20, 2021)

Blog, Wiki or Forum - which should you use?
					


Blogs, wikis and forums were not designed as educational tools, but they can be very useful in a teaching and learning context for supporting dialogue between students, providing a space for collaboration and chronicling student reflections. But which is most suitable to your needs, in your course?





					teaching.unsw.edu.au


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2021)

Free Domain Value and Appraisal Tool | What is your domain worth? - GoDaddy
					


Discover your domain value and worth with GoDaddy’s free domain appraisal tool. Your domain name might be more valuable than you think.





					www.godaddy.com


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2021)

Multimedia Tools and Applications
					


Multimedia Tools and Applications welcomes submissions for the new Tracks on Computer Vision for Multimedia Applications, Medical Applications of Multimedia, ...





					www.springer.com
				




Under Creative Commons licences, authors retain copyright of their articles...

The CC BY licence (Creative Commons Attribution 4.0 International licence)...is the most open licence available and considered the industry 'gold standard' for open access; it is also preferred by many funders. *This licence allows readers to copy and redistribute the material in any medium or format, and to alter, transform, or build upon the material, including for commercial use*, providing the original author is credited.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2021)

Whoisology - Billions of archived domain name whois records
					


A searchable cross referenced database of current and historic domain name ownership records. Designed for InfoSec, legal, and research professionals. Free for casual users.





					whoisology.com


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2021)

Your Access To This Website Has Been Blocked
					


Something in your behavior has triggered our protection systems - we apologise for any inconvenience this process may have caused.





					www.fiverr.com
				




A video can get more eyes on your product and boost your sales. 

*Here’s a step-by-step guide on how to create an explainer video*.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2021)

_Python for Excel: A Modern Environment for Automation and Data Analysis_​While Excel remains ubiquitous in the business world, recent Microsoft feedback forums are full of requests to include Python as an Excel scripting language. In fact, it's the top feature requested. What makes this combination so compelling? In this hands-on guide, Felix Zumstein--creator of *xlwings*, a popular open source package for automating Excel with Python--shows experienced Excel users how to integrate these two worlds efficiently.
Excel has added quite a few new capabilities over the past couple of years, but its automation language, VBA, stopped evolving a long time ago. Many Excel power users have already adopted Python for daily automation tasks. This guide gets you started.

Use Python without extensive programming knowledge
Get started with modern tools, including Jupyter notebooks and Visual Studio code
Use *pandas* to acquire, clean, and analyze data and replace typical Excel calculations
Automate tedious tasks like consolidation of Excel workbooks and production of Excel reports
Use xlwings to build interactive Excel tools that use Python as a calculation engine
Connect Excel to databases and CSV files and fetch data from the internet using Python code
*Use Python as a single tool to replace VBA, Power Query, and Power Pivot*


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2021)

My new favorite app for taking notes and writing:








						Future of Text - Gingko App
					


Gingko makes it easy to write notes collaboratively with your classmates. Work better, together.





					gingkoapp.com
				









						Examples - Gingko App
					


Tree documents for clarity focus and flow





					gingkoapp.com
				




"A new kind of word processor. A way of reading and writing hierarchical documents. A mix between Evernote + Workflowy."

Cost is free to minimal (donation-based), and you can export to Microsoft Word, HTML, LaTeX, etc., as well as the presentation format Impress.js (below).


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2021)

Alternative to Microsoft PowerPoint: 






						impress.js | presentation tool based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers | by Bartek Szopka @bartaz
					


impress.js is a presentation tool based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers and inspired by the idea behind prezi.com.





					impress.js.org
				












						GitHub - impress/impress.js: It's a presentation framework based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers and inspired by the idea behind prezi.com.
					


It's a presentation framework based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers and inspired by the idea behind prezi.com. - GitHub - impress/impress.js: It's a prese...





					github.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 9, 2021)

There are also several free alternatives to the Microsoft Office suite, notably:






						Home | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Based on OpenOffice - Compatible with Microsoft
					


Free office suite – the evolution of OpenOffice. Compatible with Microsoft .doc, .docx, .xls, .xlsx, .ppt, .pptx. Updated regularly, community powered.





					www.libreoffice.org
				









						FreeOffice for Windows, Mac and Linux
					


Download FreeOffice 2021, the full-featured free Office suite for Windows, Mac and Linux





					www.freeoffice.com
				




For more, see









						Best Microsoft Office alternatives of 2023: Free, paid, online mobile office suites
					


We look at the best Microsoft Office alternatives for all budgets





					www.techradar.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2021)

Free Kindle book:

_Learn Human-Computer Interaction: Solve human problems and focus on rapid prototyping and validating solutions through user testing_

"This book is for software engineers, UX designers, entrepreneurs, or anyone who is just getting started with user interface design and looking to gain a solid understanding of human-computer interaction and UX design. No prior HCI knowledge is required to get started."

Table of Contents​
Introducing HCI and UX Design
Human Centered Design Principles
Interface Design Values
Human Centered Thinking for Design and Development
Human Centered Methods for User Research
User Insights for Software Solutions
Storytelling and Rapid Prototyping
Validating Software Solutions
Improving Software Systems with Data
Human Centered Solutions
Extending HCI
The Future of HCI


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2021)

For Mac users (like myself):









						5 macOS system settings to configure for productivity
					


When you set up your new Mac, it doesn’t necessarily come with sensible system defaults. When you want to focus on something or get…





					duncanlew.medium.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2021)

Lightweight image tools:

For Windows:

IrfanView (recommended by David)

Instant Eyedropper (recommended by David )

For Mac:

XnView MP (seems somewhat similar to IrfranView -- at least in name)

And I just found that the Mac has a built-in eyedropper tool:






						Digital Color Meter User Guide for Mac
					


Learn how to use Digital Color Meter on your Mac to find the color value of any color on your Mac display.




					support.apple.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 17, 2021)

Conference video talk archive :: ConferenceCast.tv
					


The largest conference video talk archive on marketing, IT, technology, business, finance, self-development and other topics





					www.conferencecast.tv
				



"Talks from the world's best conferences"​


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2021)

Color Hunter
					


Color palettes made from images





					www.colorhunter.com


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2021)

Accessibility Support - Official Apple Support
					


Find information about Apple's built-in accessibility tools and technologies that help people with disabilities get the most from their Apple products.




					support.apple.com


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2021)

I am using newly-improved Semantic Scholar, which is similar to Google Scholar.  The best feature for me is you can create your own "research feeds."    This does not create a RSS feed, but it recommends papers based on papers you add to your feed.   This is based on a similar feature at another academic search site.









						Semantic Scholar | AI-Powered Research Tool
					


Semantic Scholar uses groundbreaking AI and engineering to understand the semantics of scientific literature to help Scholars discover relevant research.





					www.semanticscholar.org


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2021)

A history of WordPress security vulnerabilities:



"A countdown of some of the most memorable vulnerabilities and the lessons to be learned from them."


----------



## Daniel (Jun 22, 2021)

‘Over $1,300 just gone’: Mobile payment app losses lead to class-action lawsuit
					


Two local men claim scammers stole thousands from their Cash App mobile pay accounts and then the company refused to cover their losses.





					www.wftv.com
				




With Cash App or any mobile payment service, don’t link it to your checking account. Use a credit card so you can dispute fraudulent transactions and get your money back.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2021)

How to Relieve Shoulder Pain from using a Mouse [Tips & Treatments] | Beyond
					


Have you ever developed aches, pains or injuries from sitting at your desk, staring at your computer screen, with poor posture for hours on end? It seems obvious, but humans weren’t designed to sit at a desk all day! Our hunter and gatherer ancestors certainly didn’t suffer from knots in…





					www.movebeyond.com.au


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2021)

Trackballs and Vertical Mice: Reducing Physical Stress on Your Body | Kensington
					


Extended mouse use can lead to injury. Check out this infographic for reasons to switch to an ergonomic input device like a trackball or vertical mouse.





					www.kensington.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2021)

"Flaticon has more than a million icons and stickers in all formats, for all kind of projects: presentations, apps, websites, catalogs, infographics etc."









						Free Icons and Stickers - Millions of images to download
					


Download Free Icons and Stickers for your projects. Images made by and for designers in PNG, SVG, EPS, PSD and CSS formats





					www.flaticon.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 12, 2021)

For adding Javascript to a Wordpress site:









						How to Easily Add JavaScript in WordPress Pages or Posts
					


Do you want to add JavaScript to your WordPress pages or posts? Learn how to easily add JavaScript in WordPress pages and posts, with 3 different methods.





					www.wpbeginner.com
				












						WPCode – Insert Headers and Footers + Custom Code Snippets – WordPress Code Manager
					


Easily add code snippets in WordPress. Insert header and footer scripts, add PHP code snippets with conditional logic, insert ads pixel code, and more …





					wordpress.org
				












						CSS & JavaScript Toolbox
					


Add code snippets (CSS, JavaScript, HTML, PHP) to your site and choose where it goes. Feel confident with 10 years of security & reliability.





					wordpress.org
				



(open source) "CJT code blocks can be assigned to pages, posts, custom posts, categories, URLs, expressions, and practically anywhere you want on your website. Code block shortcodes can also provide you with further placement accuracy."


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2021)

An aggregate of research blogs is at ResearchBlogging.org, including neuroscience, psychology and social science.

UPDATE:   No new content as of June 2017


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2021)

Openverse | WordPress.org
					







					search.creativecommons.org
				




"Browse over 500 million images, available for reuse "


----------



## Daniel (Sep 16, 2021)

Free (and open source) web app for data queries and charting:






						Franchise: a sql notebook
					


A SQL Notebook





					franchise.cloud
				




If your data is in a *CSV*, *JSON*, or *XLSX* file, loading it is as simple as dropping the file into Franchise.

We run a version of the SQLite engine *in your browser*, so all processing happens locally.






Trying to connect to *PostgreSQL*, *MySQL*, or *BigQuery*?

Run a single command in your terminal to set up a database bridge that allows Franchise to connect to your databases directly through your computer.

*Your data never hits our servers.*
Sometimes data really shines when you let it show its colors.

We’ve built a number of visualizations right in— *Scatter Plots*, *Bar Charts*, *Line Charts* for time series data, *Maps*, and more.



Have a new idea for a query to run, but don’t want to mess with code that already works?

Franchise’s unique *notebook layout* system lets you quickly *fork* a query and try a variation *side*-by-side against the original.

(source code at Github)


----------



## Daniel (Sep 25, 2021)

Privacy Reset:  A guide to the important settings you should change now​for

Google 
Amazon
Facebook
Venmo


----------



## Daniel (Oct 8, 2021)

Wikipedia is swimming in money—why is it begging people to donate?
					


Wikipedia has more money than you would imagine, given the desperate, pleading nature of the site's advertisments.





					www.dailydot.com
				




The Wikimedia Foundation (WMF), the non-profit that owns Wikipedia and other volunteer-written websites, is about to reach its 10-year goal of creating a $100 million endowment five years earlier than it planned. Its total funds, which have risen by about $200 million over the past five years, now stand at around $300 million. Its revenue has risen every year. In just the first nine months of its current financial year, it has raked in $142 million in donations according to an internal document—and already obliterated its previous annual record...

Just after its embarrassment of riches last summer, the WMF started its first ever fundraising campaign in India, suggesting readers donate 150 Rupees ($2) each. Banners saying “Wikipedia really needs you,” “We need you to make a donation to protect Wikipedia’s independence,” “Help us keep Wikipedia online and growing,” caused fears in India that Wikipedia was dying or might put up a paywall.

Wikipedians have long been dismayed by these fundraising banners. Wikipedia is supposed to be “The Free Encyclopedia,” not the one that makes its readers feel guilty. Wikipedia has never been at risk of going offline, needing advertisements, or losing its independence. Every year the WMF has taken more money than the year before, and expanded its staff...


----------



## Daniel (Oct 14, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/10/12/leave-facebook-alternatives/
		


Where to keep up with your neighborhood​This category is a great example of when the alternatives can have their own thorny ethical issues. Neighborhood groups can be rife with racial profiling, complaining, public shaming and surveillance. The spread of individual security cameras has even spawned its own social network, the Neighbors by Ring app, which is owned by Amazon. There’s Nextdoor, which relies on community moderators and has struggled with complaints about racism. On the darkest end of the spectrum is Citizen, which is a local crime app for viewing your neighborhood through the lens of the bad things that happen. *Perhaps the safest place to re-create your neighborhood group is in person.*


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2021)

Desperate for Workers, Restaurants Turn to Robots (Published 2021)
					


They can make French fries, mix drinks and even clean toilets, and they never ask for a raise. But they also break down.





					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2021)

High-tech alarms go off when kids are left in hot cars
					


Car seat alarms and child safety apps can help caregivers prevent a tragedy.





					mashable.com
				




"Available for Android and iPhone, The BackSeat app doesn’t require connections to hardware or Bluetooth technology, but can detect vehicle speeds and send reminders to users to check the backseat after the car is parked. It also offers a backup plan when users don’t respond to phone alerts by sending email and text messages to three designated contacts letting them know that a child might have been left in a hot car. The vehicle’s location and description will also be shared."


Android-only app:









						Kars4Kids Safety App - Never Forget Your Kid in the Car
					


A necessary addition to every responsible parent's toolkit, the Kars4Kids Safety app gives parents peace of mind knowing that their child is safe in the backseat.





					www.kars4kids.org
				




No parent thinks, "This can happen to me." But as too many have learned, the hard way, it can. It may be a change in routine or a sleep-deprived and overloaded memory. Even the most conscientious and loving parent can forget a child out of sight in the back of the car, with a potentially fatal outcome. The Kars 4 Kids Safety app is designed to alert drivers when they leave their cars to remember there is a baby in the backseat. So you can drive with peace of mind knowing we’ve got your back.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 8, 2021)

_For code and data junkies:_

Visual Studio 2022 released today:









						Download Visual Studio Tools - Install Free for Windows, Mac, Linux
					


Download Visual Studio IDE or VS Code for free. Try out Visual Studio Professional or Enterprise editions on Windows, Mac.





					visualstudio.microsoft.com
				




SQL Server 2022 is now in private preview:









						Introducing SQL Server 2022
					


Today we have announced the next major release of SQL Server 2022, now in private preview. SQL Server 2022 has built-in Azure enablement and innovations in security, performance, availability, data virtualization, and enhancements to the T-SQL language.





					www.linkedin.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 8, 2021)

Keyboard Shortcuts in Office


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2021)

Import JSON documents - SQL Server
					


Import JSON documents into SQL Server




					docs.microsoft.com
				




This article describes how to import JSON files into SQL Server. Currently there are lots of JSON documents stored in files. Applications log information in JSON files, sensors generate information that's stored in JSON files, and so forth. It's important to be able to read the JSON data stored in files, load the data into SQL Server, and analyze it.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2021)

A $799 "foundation" PC for power users like gamers:









						Amid GPU Shortage, NZXT Releases Pre-Built PC With No Graphics Card
					


However, the $799 product can still run PC games, thanks to the integrated graphics on the CPU.





					www.pcmag.com
				












						Foundation PC - H510 Edition
					


NZXT Foundation PC with an AMD Ryzen 5 5600G APU to enable solid gaming performance without a discrete graphics card.





					nzxt.com
				





Their PC performance software for comparison:



			https://nzxt.com/software/cam


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2021)

Can You Game Without a Graphics Card? We Tested 11 Desktop CPUs to Find Out
					


Graphics cards are still just too expensive. Is it possible to rely on an integrated graphics solution and stay above 30 frames per second in games you want to play? Let's get testing!





					www.pcmag.com
				




In our testing, we found that both AMD's Ryzen 5 5600G [same as in the NZXT Foundation PC] and Ryzen 7 5700G could hold their own above or near 60fps in the two AAA titles we tested, while the latter nearly topped 100fps in Rainbow Six: Siege at the game's Medium preset. Crank that down to Low, and 120fps or higher is feasible.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 28, 2021)

Blink vs. Ring: Which deserves to survive?
					


Should Amazon pick between its two smart home camera companies or should it make us decide which is better?





					www.theverge.com
				




Blink’s core technology revolves around a proprietary chip that can keep a camera running on two lithium AA batteries for up to two years — something no other security camera has managed to replicate. Yes, competitors’ cameras — including Ring’s — have better video quality, but that doesn’t do you any good if you don’t remember to take it down and charge it every four to six weeks.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2022)

Progressive web app - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




Starbucks provides a PWA that is 99.84% smaller than its equivalent iOS app. After deploying its PWA, Starbucks doubled the number of online orders, with desktop users ordering at about the same rate as mobile app users.









						12 Best Examples of Progressive Web Apps (PWAs) in 2022
					


Here is a list of impressive PWA examples across a variety of industries - so you can experience the new web technology yourself.





					www.simicart.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2022)

This Keyboard Lets People Type So Fast It’s Banned From Typing Competitions
					


A new peripheral lets you keep typing without ever lifting a finger. When it comes to gaming and typing competitions, is it cheating?





					www.vice.com
				




CharaChorder can type individual letters, but also boasts “chorded” typing. Similar to stenography, chorded typing allows the users to input several letters at the same time and have a computer program generate a predicted word. Instead of typing h e l l o, a chorded typer mashes h, e, l, and o to produce the word. With practice, it’s much faster.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2022)

Stop giving companies your phone number. Do this instead
					


Facebook and Twitter admit that marketers accessed the phone numbers people gave them for security verification. Here’s how to protect yourself without handing over your digits.





					www.fastcompany.com
				




While most major sites allow authenticator apps, some are still stuck on phone numbers. But you have an option here too: Instead of your cellphone number, give them a Google Voice number.

For years, Google has allowed people to get free virtual phone numbers that can receive calls and texts just like a real number. (You can access it online or have messages forwarded to another phone.)  Using them when you sign up for services is a great way to cut down on spam phone calls and also ensure that the company doesn’t have your real phone number forever. (A dedicated Gmail for spam is another good idea.)


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

Ping. Ding. Chirp. Notifications Are Driving Us Crazy.
					


With workplace tools multiplying and personal messages creeping in, it can be hard to get anything done.





					www.wsj.com
				




We’re on alert overload.

Research using heart monitors shows that the interval between people’s heart beats becomes more regular when they’re interrupted, a sign they’re in fight-or-flight mode.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

Uber Eats is one way to find new takeout places, including no-fee pickup.

For example:   Asian, Pizza, Smoothies

Some examples at DoorDash for finding new places:  Pizza,  Burgers,   Burritos, Smoothies, Donuts, Bagels, Rice,  Greek salad, Broccoli, Garlic, Ginger, Vegetarian, Vegan

In the US only:  Order Food - Google


----------



## Daniel (Feb 2, 2022)

Share links to PDF versions of your files - Google Workspace Learning Center
		


*http://docs.google.com/document/d/*<doc_id>*/export?format=pdf*


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2022)

Finally, Amazon seems cool again.   They are offering live virtual travel:






						Amazon.com: Amazon Explore | Learn more: Amazon Explore
					


Online shopping for Amazon Explore | Learn more from a great selection at Amazon Explore Store.




					www.amazon.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2022)

That does look intresting.

Amazon, like Apple, has always been ahead of the pack - or if not ahead they catch up quickly and do it better.

Now that Amazon and Best Buy off "Marketplace" sellers, I haven't bought anything from eBay for years. Among other things, there's no quality assurance other than a weak point system and no protection from the parent seller (Amazon, eBay) if things go wrong.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 27, 2022)

DarkPDF
					


Adds a simple dark mode functionality for PDF files in Google Chrome and Microsoft Edge





					chrome.google.com
				






(source code)


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2022)

Blockchains Have a ‘Bridge’ Problem, and Hackers Know It
					


Blockchain bridges are a crucial piece of the cryptocurrency ecosystem, which makes them prime targets for attacks.





					www.wired.com
				




Cryptocurrency platforms, and the decentralized finance movement in general, have been plagued by security issues as the underpinning technologies evolve and mature. And the services that are coalescing to form the backbone of this new financial ecosystem are experiencing a trial by fire as the cryptocurrency gold rush plays out. Bridge attacks may be the new cryptocurrency exchange hacks, but they prey on the same issues, with high-stakes platforms that store massive amounts of value being thrown together quickly to meet new demands.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2022)

Bit - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




The *bit* is the most basic unit of information in computing and digital communications. The name is a portmanteau of *binary digit*...

Claude E. Shannon first used the word "bit" in his seminal 1948 paper "A Mathematical Theory of Communication". He attributed its origin to John W. Tukey, who had written a Bell Labs memo on 9 January 1947 in which he contracted "binary information digit" to simply "bit".

Vannevar Bush had written in 1936 of "bits of information" that could be stored on the punched cards used in the mechanical computers of that time. The first programmable computer, built by Konrad Zuse, used binary notation for numbers.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 20, 2022)

Great deal on Microsoft Office:









						Microsoft Office Home & Business 2021 Lifetime License (Mac Download) $50
					


Update: This popular deal is available again. For Mac users, StackSocial has Microsoft Office Home & Business 2021 Lifetime License (Mac Digital Download) for $49.99.  Thanks to community m ...





					slickdeals.net
				




But the online version is free:






						Free Microsoft Office Online | Word, Excel, PowerPoint
					


With Microsoft 365 for the web (formally Office 365) you can edit and share Word, Excel, PowerPoint, and OneNote files on your devices using a web browser.




					www.microsoft.com
				












						Microsoft 365 vs Office Online: What’s free, what’s not and do you need the paid version?
					


Office Online is feature-rich and responsive, but can it stand up to a paid Microsoft 365 subscription?





					www.techradar.com
				




On the plus side, Office Online does include Add-ons, which is quite exciting because many of the missing functions can be added as third-party plugins. For example, there’s no Citation manager in Word Online, but you can add Mendeley, SmartCite, and others. The same goes for math equations and icons, as well as tons of Excel and PowerPoint features.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 22, 2022)

Still free:









						TeamViewer review: Easy, free remote connectivity software
					


TeamViewer is the easiest free remote connectivity software on the planet. Download it (both parties), run it, and you can help a friend fix their computer's software problems or have them help you with yours.





					www.pcworld.com
				




I’ve used TeamViewer hundreds of times over the years, and it’s always functioned perfectly. And in these days of ever-expanding bandwidth, it can be surprisingly facile. I’ve transferred files, helped out my sister, mother, and friends with nary an hiccup.

Used on a local network, TeamViewer also seeks the shortest route once IDs have been exchanged, so most data never travels outside the LAN, making control very quick.


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2022)

You can trick your brain into using your phone less
					


Increasingly, our smartphones have become more like appendages we can’t live without. Here’s how to wean your brain off your pocket computer.





					www.popsci.com
				




Tristan Harris, a former Google designer, even recommends setting your phone to greyscale mode, which dulls the bright colors designed to reel you in. Rosen says he hasn’t researched the effectiveness of this popular tip, but a colleague is hoping to soon.

To try it for yourself, on the iPhone, go to *Settings *>* Accessibility *>* Accessibility Shortcut* and tap *Color Filters*. Then you can *triple-tap *the *side button* (or the *Home button* if you have one) and touch *Color Filters* to turn greyscale on and off. On Android, the process can vary from phone to phone, but these instructions should point you in the right direction.

Lastly, if you’re the kind of person that responds well to self-talk, try using one of these lock screen wallpapers that try to convince you to put your phone away. When you’re just opening your phone to “check in,” your lock screen will remind you that there’s probably nothing important behind it—beyond some meaningless Facebook likes—and that knowledge can be very freeing.


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2022)

Opinion | The NFT market is collapsing because of course it is
					


Blockchain-backed avatars of the Bored Ape variety appear to be going the way of Beanie Babies.





					www.msnbc.com
				




NFTs that were purchased for astronomical prices are struggling to sell for anything close to the original value.


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2022)

Ultimate Guide to Making Money as an Instacart Shopper | Compare.com
					


Do you love shopping? Then Instacart may be a great side hustle, or even a full-time job. But how does it work? Learn more with Compare.com.





					www.compare.com
				




Generally, peak times on Instacart are from 4 p.m. to 8 p.m. from Monday through Friday, and then all day on the weekend. Parents are picking up their little ones from school, and people are just getting home from work. The last thing they want to do is make an extra trip to the store for their groceries.


----------



## Daniel (May 8, 2022)

Instacart has been amazing for Mother's Day.    I think this is the first year they have really been promoting for Mother's Day as well, including on TV.   My mom was extremely impressed.  I used Instacart to deliver flowers and gourmet foods from two local grocery stores.  Instacart even shows on their GPS map that they got the right address.

Though you do save a lot of money this way, especially by using Instacart for flower delivery, I do tip very generously -- at least $12 for a single small order.  (All these gig delivery services like Instacart and DoorDash always find new ways to underpay for full-service orders -- shopping plus delivery -- despite gas prices going up.)

Just this week, I used Instacart for grocery pick up and that was great too.  The shopper was an employee of the grocery store (Sprouts Farmers Market), and there is no option to tip in the app for grocery pickup. (I tipped anyway in cash since the smaller-chain grocery store allows tips, and the minimum-wage employee was very genial and did a great job -- better than I could -- with finding substitutions for my large order.   She was also right-on-time when I got there for pickup.)


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2022)

COPD Helped by Phone App for Breathing Exercises, Study Shows
					


Breathing exercises via a smartphone app were found to help improve the respiratory muscle strength of patients with severe COPD.





					copdnewstoday.com
				




Breathing exercises via a mobile app help improve respiratory muscle strength and mobility in the diaphragm in patients with severe chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), a study says.

The study, “Respiratory muscle training program supplemented by a cell-phone application in COPD patients with severe airflow limitation,” was published in the journal _Respiratory Medicine_ by a team led by researchers in Romania.

Exercise training is a mainstay of pulmonary rehabilitation for COPD, with patients showing improvements in exercise capacity and quality of life, as well as an easing of shortness of breath (dyspnea).

Training usually includes respiratory muscle training, involving both inspiratory and expiratory muscles, and was traditionally conducted in hospital settings requiring constant monitoring...


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2022)

Engineering students create edible adhesive tape to keep your burrito wrapped tightly | Boing Boing
					


Enginering students from Johns Hopkins University prototyped an edible adhesive tape, called Tastee Tape, to keep burritos and other wrapped foods sealed up during consumption. (In the image above,…





					boingboing.net
				






Enginering students from Johns Hopkins University prototyped an edible adhesive tape, called Tastee Tape, to keep burritos and other wrapped foods sealed up during consumption.


----------



## Daniel (May 26, 2022)

New Video Explores Site Building Progress From WordPress 5.0 to 6.0
					


Do you remember what it was like to use WordPress 5.0? Three years and ten major releases have radically changed the site building experience, but it’s not always easy to see recognize when f…





					wptavern.com


----------



## Daniel (May 31, 2022)

Attention economy - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Attention economics* is an approach to the management of information that treats human attention as a scarce commodity and applies economic theory to solve various information management problems. According to Matthew Crawford, "Attention is a resource—a person has only so much of it."


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2022)

Makes camping seem worthwhile and power outages more bearable 









						The Best Portable Power Station
					


We’ve spent 73 hours testing 16 portable power stations, and the Jackery Explorer 1000 is the best option for going off the grid or prepping for an emergency.





					www.nytimes.com
				




Nearly identical to its larger, more powerful sibling, the Jackery Explorer 300 weighs just 7 pounds and has two AC outlets, two USB-A ports, and a USB-C port—more than most other lightweight options we tried. We like to bring it to a beach, park, or campsite to inflate an air mattress, run a fan, or charge a phone, camera, portable speaker, lantern, or headlamp. You lose some of the power and capacity you get with our larger picks—don’t expect to run an air conditioner or charge multiple laptops—but you save on space (and money).

Rated max output: 300 W
Rated capacity: 293 Wh
Weight: 7 pounds
Body dimensions: 9 by 5 by 8 inches


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Makes camping seem worthwhile and power outages more bearable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For buying a 300+ watt portable power station, I decided on a cheaper, generic brand, EBL, which is not sold in Canada. It is half the price ($150) but with similar specs (and 30 extra watts).


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

Eat Your Books lets you access and organize recipes online from your cookbooks.  There is a limited free plan, and a premium membership is only $3 a month.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2022)

Firefox Relay
					


⁨Firefox Relay⁩ makes it easy to create email masks that forward your messages to your true inbox. Use them to protect your online accounts from hackers and unwanted messages.





					relay.firefox.com
				




⁨Firefox Relay⁩ email masks protect your true email address from public view, automatically forwarding messages to your true inbox. Now you can receive only the messages you want in your inbox. Sign up with your ⁨Firefox account⁩ to get started.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 8, 2022)

This is brand new, a feature added to the latest release of Firefox a couple of days ago. Sounds interesting but I need to explore exactly how it works. I use the Microsoft Office Outlook 19 email client too (run from desktop) so I'm not sure Relay can handle that.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 8, 2022)

It reminds me of virtual credit card numbers as a way to keep merchants in line


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2022)

Your ancient tablet is a lot more useful than you think
					


Got an old tablet or two taking up space? Turn it into a kitchen computer, a second screen, or an in-car entertainment system.





					www.fastcompany.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2022)

Plugin(s) and tips for using MS Word to write blog posts:



			https://wordpress.org/plugins/docxpresso/
		







						Help with blogging in Word - Microsoft Support
					


Learn how to use Microsoft Office Word to create blog entries and  publish them to selected online blog sites.





					support.microsoft.com
				












						Microsoft Word
					


Microsoft Word is a fine word processor for producing documents to be shared or printed, with a wealth of print-based options for indexing, and producing table of contents. As a web publishing tool…





					wordpress.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2022)

How to Create the Quintessential Morning Ritual (plus the Apps You Need)
					


Morning rituals are a hot topic right now. Learn how to actually create your own, and get the exact layout of my daily routine, along with the apps I use.





					www.arman.xyz
				


Apps I use for my morning ritual.​
Coach.me (formerly Lift) – This is the app I’ve been using to track my habits, create new rituals, and get coaching.
Insight Timer / Headspace – I love Insight Timer. It’s not the prettiest app, but there are dozens of guided mediations from great teachers included in the app for free. It also has a cool timer for doing your own meditation. Headspace is the media darling app for meditation, and it’s very popular right now. It’s a beautiful app and it does the job.
Vision Board – This is a very simple, clunky app that does the job. It’s highly customizable and there are different life categories you can add text or images to. I haven’t been able to find better (if you know of one let us know in the comments)
Feedly – The best news/blog aggregator out there. Use Feedly to “subscribe” to your favorite sites, and do all your reading in batches. It syncs with all your favorite apps too.
Pocket – A read it later tool and app. Never allow yourself to get distracted and fall down the article wormhole. Use this to read interesting content later when you plan for it.
Outread (iOS) – This app is one of my favorites because it helps me speed read articles. It syncs perfectly with Pocket, so I can jam through articles I saved to read later from Pocket quickly whenever there’s downtime.
Audible – The app for audiobooks. I love Audible for when I’m not able to read or I’m in the car, otherwise I prefer Kindle books. New customers can get two free books and three months of membership for only $7.49 per month.
Podcasts – The app for listening to podcasts on iOS. For Android, Stitcher is a great app.
Elevate – A brain training app that enhances memory, reading comprehension, and writing. Beautifully designed and award winning. Very addictive.
Sleep Cycle – The best app for tracking your sleep and logging the data. I’ve been using this for years.
Day One (iOS) – An awesome app for journaling and saving memories. I compared many iOS journaling apps and this is the best. I love that you can export everything, and the entries are very customizable.
Stickk – A free service that allows you to create “commitment contracts” by setting goals and creating money stakes.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2022)

How to write an academic blog post - Author Services
					


Get tips on how to write an effective academic blog post and bring your research to a new audience.





					authorservices.taylorandfrancis.com
				




Cognitive Behaviour Therapy is an academic research blog where authors publishing in the journal are also invited to write a blog post to go with their article. You can read insights from the editor who set up this initiative.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2022)

UCLA Mindful App
​Free UCLA Mindful App for iOS and Android​

With this easy-to-use app, you can practice mindfulness meditation anywhere, anytime with the guidance of the UCLA Mindful Awareness Research Center. Scientific research shows mindfulness can help manage stress-related physical conditions, reduce anxiety and depression, cultivate positive emotions, and help improve overall physical health and well-being.

Mindfulness is the practice of training the mind to be present through moment-to-moment awareness of our thoughts, feelings, body sensations and environment. Mindfulness promotes an attitude of openness, curiosity, and a willingness to be with our experience. Through regular practice, taught through this app, you can develop a meditation practice and learn to bring more mindfulness into your daily life.

*This app offers:*

Basic Meditations for getting started, in both English and Spanish
Wellness Meditations for people suffering from challenging health conditions
Informative videos exploring how to get started, supportive meditation postures, and the science of mindfulness
Weekly podcasts from UCLA's Hammer Museum-- a 30 minute meditation on different themes you can search for and bookmark
A timer to meditate on your own


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2022)

https://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-coffee-subscription.html
		


Best less expensive coffee subscription​
Craft Coffee Subscription
From $12
*Consistency | Easy-to-change shipping date, asks what kind of supermarket beans you like | Offers tasting flights and four-ounce bags of beans*

In a category with competitive pricing, it’s hard for other subscriptions to touch Craft’s value, which starts at about $1 per ounce. I can find whole beans at the supermarket for less when they’re on sale, but the flavor won’t be nearly as fresh. *This is the only subscription I tested that asks which mainstream brands you buy — like Starbucks, Dunkin’, or Peet’s.* Craft recommends a blend based on your answer, and you can adjust it to be lighter or darker or switch to a pricier single-origin coffee. Craft roasts its own beans, and most of what it offers are blends — like the Streetlight Mix from Latin America and Sumatra that I tasted, which has a rich, roasted flavor and pleasing bitterness.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 25, 2022)

Daniel said:


> For buying a 300+ watt portable power station, I decided on a cheaper, generic brand, EBL, which is not sold in Canada. It is half the price ($150) but with similar specs (and 30 extra watts).



Already got use out of the 330w portable power station.  It is great for the price.   My favorite feature is the built-in lamp since you can't have too much light when the power is off.  Along with the lamp, I got at least a few hours of power for a 50-watt fan.   (Power went out last night at 11 PM until almost 2 pm the next day because a car hit a power pole.)

For eventual camping, watching a large-screen TV, or powering a refrigerator, I will wait for the prices to go down before buying a second power station with more backup power (currently $800 for 882 Watt hours):




For my desktop computer and 4g wireless router, I will buy a traditional 900w UPS backup system, which will be my next purchase.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2022)

Liveblogging - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




News organizations have become increasingly adoptive of such platforms as 24liveblog, Livefyre, CoverItLive, Live Blog,Arena and ScribbleLive which allow for a dedicated box in which to publish short-form and mid-form updates with automatic, dynamically-generated appearances of the most recent posts.

A recent peer-reviewed publication outlines the utilization and perception of live blogging coverage at a physical therapy conference.[6] The authors concluded that live blogging extended the viewing audience and facilitated viewer engagement. Survey respondents found the coverage educational, of high quality, and would participate again in the future.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2022)

Free, open-source Kindle book:  *Engineering a Better Future: Interplay between Engineering, Social Sciences, and Innovation*

The book is an academic collection of essays, but there are some nuggets throughout.

From my favorite essay, "The Cult of Innovation":



> As long as one is being “innovative,” things are bound moving on the right path and likely headed toward wonderful outcomes. *“Just do your best to become one of the creative elect and the blessings will surely shower down upon you.”* In my experience, much of university teaching now generates homilies of that kind, reassurance for young people who spend huge sums of money in hopes of joining the clever, rich, and powerful...
> 
> As entrepreneur Jigar Shah observes, “Solar and wind are winning around the world not because of fundamental technological breakthroughs, but instead because after 30 years the banking sector is finally comfortable scaling up their use…* I am not against innovation, but we don’t need to be telling people that we need it to reach the 2 degrees milestone being talked about in Paris. What we need is deployment*” (Shah 2015)...
> 
> In sum, “innovation” appears magically before our eyes—the jewel in the crown of neoliberalism, a fabulous gift promised those who doggedly pursue the economic and technological obsessions of the early twenty-first century. Within this aura The Cult of Innovation steadily expands—a throng of true believers engaged in ceaseless adoration of a beloved but ultimately tawdry (perhaps even deadly) treasure.



From another essay, "The Art of Research" by Avina et al:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2022)

How TextExpander Can Support Workers With ADHD – TextExpander
					


Looking for tools to help your workers with ADHD? TextExpander might be the answer. Here’s how to maintain focus and stay on task with the help of TextExpander.





					textexpander.com
				


​“Circumvent distraction” with speedy Snippets​This quote is pulled directly from Pete in the webinar, and we love how he describes distraction and “the ADHD brain.” According to Pete, the speed that he can access information with TextExpander is fast enough to avoid getting distracted. He calls it a game of telephone with his brain, where his original goal and his current workflow can diverge and get distorted, but using a speedy Snippet keeps him on track. This he says is especially valuable for boring, repetitive tasks.

If you’ve not seen it yet, do head over to watch our Introduction to TextExpander webinar with Take Control ADHD. You’ll find tips that will help anyone wanting to focus and get more done with their day.

Takeaways​
Reuse copy that works well by creating a Snippet anytime you write something work repeating.
Avoid getting distracted by your inbox, by building Snippets for any information you go to your emails for multiple times.
Create Groups for the Snippets related to each client, the personal typos you make consistently, contact details, and key dates that are coming up for you.
Create templates for any documents you use repeatedly, like meeting agendas, feedback emails, customer feedback requests, invoice terms, and more.
Humans are poor at repetitive work, so create Snippets to avoid messing up a URL or name of a person or brand.
Circumvent distraction by not giving your brain enough time to get distracted. Snippets can be triggered before you even realize there’s a chance to go off track.
Don’t miss the Introduction to TextExpander webinar with Take Control ADHD if you’ve not watched it already.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2022)

Scite.ai is for students and researchers.  Among other things, it provides information on how a certain paper is supported or criticized among citing papers.

For example:









						Chromosome mis-segregation and cytokinesis failure in trisomic human cells - [scite report]
					


Supporting: 5, Mentioning: 78 - Cancer cells display aneuploid karyotypes and typically mis-segregate chromosomes at high rates, a phenotype referred to as chromosomal instability (CIN). To test the effects of aneuploidy on chromosome segregation and other mitotic phenotypes we used the...





					scite.ai
				




Visualize citations


----------



## Daniel (Jul 9, 2022)

Tips to Make the Most of Prime Day Shopping
					


If you plan to buy big-ticket items this summer, Amazon Prime Day runs July 12–13 with a host of competing sales. Here’s how to get the best deals.





					www.aarp.org
				




*Amazon is not the only retailer with its own day*​Amazon Prime Day has become such a big online shopping event that many of Amazon’s competitors have launched their own sales around the same time to attract the attention of shoppers while they’re in a “Christmas in July” mindset.

Last year, RetailMeNot found more than 300 retailers offering competing deals during Amazon Prime Day. Here’s a look at some of the most high-profile sales.

*Target* hosts its online-only Target Deal Days event July 11–13, offering discounts across every product category. You do not have to be a member to take advantage of the sales.

*Kohl’s* Summer Cyber Deals will be available July 12–13, with sales on items including clothing, toys and outdoor recreation products.

*Newegg* runs its annual FantasTech sale July 11–15, with deals on desktop computers, laptops, electronics and more.

*EBay *hosts its Summer Sale July 7–13, with discounts in categories including refurbished products from brands like Apple, Samsung and Dyson.

*Walmart* has not yet announced its 2022 Deals for Days event, which has historically taken place around the same time as Prime Day. Last year, the event ran for four days, starting the day before Prime Day and extending until the day after.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 13, 2022)

Why science needs more research software engineers
					


Ten years after their profession got its name, research software engineers seek to swell their ranks.





					www.nature.com
				






Fundamentally, RSEs build software to support scientific research. They generally don’t have research questions of their own — they develop the computer tools to help other people to do cool things. They might add features to existing software, clear out bugs or build something from scratch. But they don’t just sit in front of a computer and write code. They have to be good communicators who can embed themselves in a team.

Software runs through the entire research process, but professors tend to get most of the recognition and prestige. Pieces of software can have just as much impact as certain research papers, some of them much more so. If RSEs can get the recognition and rewards that they deserve, then the career path will be that much more visible and attractive.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2022)

Running DOS on a 64-bit OS: A brief guide
					


DOS isn't dead. You can still run it and its apps, even now





					www.theregister.com
				




A popular use for vDosPlus is to run the original DOS WordPerfect, as documented on Edward Mendelson's very helpful WordPerfect for DOS page.

[vDosPlus requires Windows.]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 15, 2022)

Please Don't Forget to Clear Your iPhone Cache
					


Why you should clear your iPhone cache and exactly how to do it in Chrome, Safari and Firefox.





					www.cnet.com
				




It's a good idea to periodically clear your cache. This will speed up your phone while you're browsing the web, whether you're using iOS 15 or the public beta of iOS 16. You can also manage your iPhone's storage to help get it running fast again...


[For Chrome and Firefox, use the settings in the app do delete the cache.   More details in the full article.]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 15, 2022)

Chrome OS Flex officially launches for 400+ PC, Mac models
					


Just a feeeeew caveats to bear in mind, though





					www.theregister.com
				




Google on Thursday officially released Chrome OS Flex, which aims to bring the web giant's mega-browser operating system to a wider range of systems.

Flex was unveiled in February as a version of Chrome OS that could run on any modern-ish Intel or AMD (sorry, not Arm) processor. Since that debut, the number of devices certified to run Chrome OS Flex has almost doubled, from some 250 to more than 400, according to Google....


----------



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/06/11/google-ai-lamda-blake-lemoine/
		


The terminology used with large language models, like “learning” or even “neural nets,” creates a false analogy to the human brain, she said. 

Humans learn their first languages by connecting with caregivers. 

These large language models “learn” by being shown lots of text and predicting what word comes next, or showing text with the words dropped out and filling them in.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2022)

_Email Resurrection: How to revive & monetize any email list_

"Perfection is overrated.  Motion beats meditation.  Send the damn email."


----------



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2022)

'It truly saved my life': Apple Watch helps diagnose Maine woman's deadly tumor
					


A Maine woman is recovering from life-saving surgery thanks to her Apple Watch.





					wgme.com
				




"Doctors in Maine soon confirmed that her heart was beating erratically for a simple and scary reason. She had a myxoma, a rare, fast-growing tumor that was choking off her heart's blood supply and would have eventually caused a stroke."


----------



## Daniel (Jul 23, 2022)

5 Free Online Video Editors Without Watermarks or Other Hidden Limitations
					


These free online video editors don't have hidden restrictions like watermarks or time limits, perfect for social media posts or quick slideshows.





					www.makeuseof.com
				






Mastershot is a simple video editor that does the basics well, while remaining completely free with no ads or hidden costs...

Working entirely in the browser, Mastershot promises added security by processing your videos natively. That means videos stay on your computer in your browser, without being uploaded anywhere. This also means the edits are much faster than using an app where each change has to be uploaded to a server before you can see it.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 25, 2022)

5 Apps for Spending Time Outside and Connecting With Nature
					


While you should put your phone away to fully enjoy the benefits of being outside, apps can help you find outdoor experiences and connect with nature.





					www.makeuseof.com
				




"Spending time outdoors can be so beneficial, but sometimes it's tricky to prioritize that time outside. That's where these apps can come in handy."




			https://www.naturequant.com/naturedose/


----------



## Daniel (Jul 27, 2022)

In Search of Digital Dopamine: How Apps Can Motivate Depressed Patients, a Review and Conceptual Analysis
					


Introduction: Depression is highly prevalent and causes considerable suffering and disease burden despite the existence of wide-ranging treatment options. Momentary assessment is a promising tool in the management of psychiatric disorders, and particularly ...





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Smartphone apps can motivate depressed patients by enhancing dopamine, offering the opportunity to enhance motivation and behavioral changes, although longer term studies are still needed.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 29, 2022)

Why a sausage can do what your gloves cannot​by Charles Wallace and Sajan Saini, _TEDEd_
July 29, 2022

Dig into the science of touchscreens, and find out the difference between the two most common types: capacitive and resistive.

In 2010, South Korea experienced a particularly cold winter. People couldn’t activate their smartphones while wearing gloves, so they began wielding snack sausages— causing one company to see a 40% rise in sausage sales. So, what could sausages do that gloves couldn’t? In other words, how do touchscreens actually work?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 31, 2022)

A CSS framework (for web design):









						Tailwind CSS - Rapidly build modern websites without ever leaving your HTML.
					


Documentation for the Tailwind CSS framework.





					tailwindcss.com
				


*Rapidly build modern websites without ever leaving your HTML.*

A utility-first CSS framework packed with classes like flex, pt-4, text-center and rotate-90 that can be composed to build any design, directly in your markup.

--------








						Learn Flexbox Interactively With Tailwind Online
					


Knights of the Flexbox table is a fun, interactive, and completely free browser game to learn and remember Flexbox with Tailwind CSS.





					laravel-news.com
				




Knights of the Flexbox table is a fun, interactive, and completely free browser game to learn and remember Flexbox with Tailwind CSS.

--------

Cheap video tutorials:









						Tailwind CSS From Scratch | Learn By Building Projects
					


Build great looking layouts fast and efficiently using Tailwind CSS utility classes





					www.udemy.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2022)

Freedom to Choose: Understanding Input Modality Preferences of People with Upper-body Motor Impairments for Activities of Daily Living​
Many people with upper-body motor impairments encounter challenges while performing Activities of Daily Living (ADLs) and Instrumental Activities of Daily Living (IADLs), such as toileting, grooming, and managing finances, which have impacts on their Quality of Life (QOL). Although existing assistive technologies enable people with upper-body motor impairments to use different input modalities to interact with computing devices independently (e.g., using voice to interact with a computer), many people still require Personal Care Assistants (PCAs) to perform ADLs.

Multimodal input has the potential to enable users to perform ADLs without human assistance. We conducted 12 semi-structured interviews with people who have upper-body motor impairments to capture their existing practices and challenges of performing ADLs, identify opportunities to expand the input possibilities for assistive devices, and understand user preferences for multimodal interaction during everyday tasks. Finally, we discuss implications for the design and use of multimodal input solutions to support user independence and collaborative experiences when performing daily living tasks.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2022)

Care robot a 'night shift work friend' at Japanese nursing home  - The Mainichi
					


OTSU -- A self-navigating artificial intelligence-equipped robot is doing its bit as part of the night shift crew at a nursing home in this west Japan





					mainichi.jp
				



February 28, 2022 (Mainichi Japan)

A self-navigating artificial intelligence-equipped robot is doing its bit as part of the night shift crew at a nursing home in this west Japan city, helping to improve care while assisting in infection countermeasures.

A robot with faint blue lights quietly opens the door of a room at the Activa Biwa nursing home in the city of Otsu just past 9 p.m., when the lights are turned off for residents. After making sure that the resident in need of care is in bed, the robot silently closes the door.

The Aeolus robot became part of the Activa Biwa staff in November 2021. Using UV-C lights, it disinfects commonly touched places in the building including handrails and doorknobs. It can also detect abnormalities in residents as they sleep based on their posture or movements, and notify human coworkers by sharing images it has taken of the residents.


_An Aeolus robot is seen disinfecting a handrail using UV-C lights in the hallway after the lights-out hours at nursing home Activa Biwa in Otsu, on Feb. 24, 2022. (Mainichi/Daiki Takikawa)_

Its sensors allow the robot to self-navigate around the building, avoiding obstacles. It can operate an elevator on its own using arms with seven joints each. It was even able to prevent one resident from falling after detecting them trying to get into their wheelchair from their bed.

It makes the rounds on one floor of the facility's care ward, which has about 30 rooms, in about 45 minutes. The nursing home operator plans to add more Aeolus robots and increase the number of floors they look after.

Kayo Kojima, 60, the central Japan area manager for Activa Biwa's operating firm Trust Garden, told the Mainichi Shimbun, "The nursing care business will be even more short-staffed as Japan's population ages. To secure good service qualities, we've introduced a robot now, and we want to expand the things we can do."

Care unit leader Yuta Minamisawa, 26, who often works with the Aeolus robot on night shifts, said of his robotic coworker, "I was worried at first that it might create more work, but it's helped reduce work by making the rounds and disinfecting appliances. It's become my night shift work friend that I can rely on."


----------



## Daniel (Aug 13, 2022)

I like the co-worker angle of night-shift robots.   When I was working night shifts in group homes, the shifts went by much faster if there was a co-worker there.   Even better would be a self-driving car for the drive home.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2022)

Stack Overflow 2022 Developer Survey

Databases​PostgreSQL becomes the most loved and wanted database after five years of Redis being the most loved.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 23, 2022)

This server runs on MariaDB 10.3.36 which is basically a faster version of MySQL. I was surprised that they weren't ranked higher but I suppose it depends on the industry or type of software they're running too.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2022)

And I just read this:

"*MariaDB* is more suitable for smaller databases, and* is also capable of storing data entirely in-memory* *— something not offered by PostgreSQL*."


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2022)

Just found out today that Krisp is a popular, software-based alternative to noise-cancelling microphones.

The software covers up the sounds of dog barking, baby crying, etc. during video chats:






						World’s #1 Noise Cancelling App | Krisp
					


Krisp cancels background noise and reduces echo during your calls. Get started with Krisp today and enjoy effective online meetings.





					krisp.ai
				






(for Windows and Mac).   Free for up to one hour a day (long enough for a therapy session )
$12+ a month otherwise.


Also:

Noise-cancelling USB adapter by ASUS:

Amazon product


For gamers:









						AMD's new AI noise removal tool is extremely easy to use but silence comes at a cost
					


Noise Suppression cuts out unwanted audio, perfect for Discord, but your mic's quality may be caught in the crossfire.





					www.pcgamer.com
				




"AMD Noise Suppression is available currently on Ryzen 5000 series and newer systems, as well as Radeon RX 6000 series and newer," AMD's Isaak Wong says in a blog post (opens in new tab).

Users with less up-to-date hardware may want to instead turn to software-based noise removal, such as Krisp, which is already available from within the Discord settings. Though there is also external noise removal hardware like Asus' AI Noise Cancelling dongle (opens in new tab), which may do the trick.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 23, 2022)

Fascinating! Thanks, Daniel.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2022)

Set up Linux on your Chromebook - Chromebook Help
					


Linux is a feature that lets you develop software using your Chromebook. You can install Linux command line tools, code editors, and IDEs (integrated development environments) on your Chromebook. Thes




					support.google.com
				



Set up Linux on your Chromebook​Linux is a feature that lets you develop software using your Chromebook. You can install Linux command line tools, code editors, and IDEs (integrated development environments) on your Chromebook. These can be used to write code, create apps, and more. Check which devices have Linux.

*Important:* If you use your Chromebook at work or school, you might not be able to use Linux. For more information, contact your administrator.
Turn on Linux​Linux is off by default. You can turn it on any time from Settings.

On your Chromebook, at the bottom right, select the time.
Select Settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Advanced*



*Developers*.
Next to "Linux development environment," select *Turn On*.
Follow the on-screen instructions. Setup can take 10 minutes or more.
A terminal window opens. You have a Debian 10 (Buster) environment. You can run Linux commands, install more tools using the APT package manager, and customize your shell.
-------------------

Related book (free with Kindle Unlimited):

_Chromebook LAMP Environment Construction Handbook: Build Apache, MariaDB, PHP execution environment on Chromebook Linux_


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2022)

Amazon's Dark Secret: It Has Failed to Protect Your Data
					


Voyeurs. Sabotaged accounts. Backdoor schemes. For years, the retail giant has handled your information less carefully than it handles your packages.





					www.wired.com
				




For years, the retail giant has handled your information less carefully than it handles your packages...

By the mid-2010s, Amazon's data warehouse there had ballooned to become the biggest Oracle database in the world—as much as 1,000 times bigger than any other, according to one Amazon estimate. It held a staggering 50,000 terabytes [50,000,000 GB] of information...

At Amazon, 3,300 small teams—which were represented in one internal map as a celestial orb comprising so many points of light—were tapping into that data every day, all hungry for their own analytics. They had a tendency to grab the data they needed, copy it, and store it elsewhere, according to a 2018 security memo that analyzed the roots of the company's data risks. The result: a “mostly undocumented proliferation of copies of their required data sets.”

That rapid and furious proliferation was, in part, what made it nearly impossible for the information security division to get a handle on Amazon's data. “The increasing number of copies of data sets, combined with Amazon's decentralized accountability and ownership model,” the memo said, saddled the security division with a Sisyphean task. In 2016, in fact, the security team attempted to map all of Amazon's data—and was not able to do so...


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2022)

How to Export Your WordPress Media Library
					


Explore this step-by-step guide for exporting your WordPress media library in four possible ways.





					blog.hubspot.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2022)

7 Ways Chatbots Improve Life - insideBIGDATA
					


Our friends over at Yellow.ai have put together a list of 7 ways that Chatbots are being used to engage, analyze, and ultimately satisfy the end user, customer and employee for today’s forward thinking companies. Gartner research predicts that by 2026, the chatbot industry will grow into an...





					insidebigdata.com
				




*Immersive training* is becoming increasingly common. Using VR/AR headset technology in conjunction with Advanced Virtual Assistants can be an effective tool for onboarding and welcoming new employees to a company and can tailor training to focus on relevant skills development efficiently to quickly get people up to speed with a tailored approach.










						Immersive Learning - What it is, Benefits and How to Implement - Future Visual
					


Could immersive learning not only hold the key to addressing the challenges of the digital age, but significantly improve education and skills development by harnessing the power of technologies such as virtual, augmented and mixed reality?





					www.futurevisual.com
				




*Augmented Reality*
Rather than blocking out the real world, augmented reality blends it with digital content. Digital assets can take many shapes and forms, so it can be flat and 2D, which is great for instructional information, or be more complex and ‘real’ in 3D. Content can be triggered by specific objects or geographical places. Mobile devices, such as smartphones and tablets allow the learner to access content, making it easily accessible. Widely recognised examples include Pokémon Go and Snapchat filters.










						The Strange, Nervous Rise of the Therapist Chatbot
					


Your next mental health checkup might be with a therapist who lacks a human touch.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				




“If you talk to me a decade from now, I think most of the chatbots will be generative,” said Jacobson. “And that’s because the experience is more human-like.”

For now, most chatbots are “structured”—every response is predetermined and triggered by if-then situations. Many also include a point-and-click experience: The chatbot may ask you about your mood, provide some options, then offer advice based on how you respond.

The hope is that generative chatbots will enable more dynamic, human-like conversation by comparison...

“The question that I’m thinking about when I do my work is not whether or not this can replace clinicians—which I think will never be the case,” Jacobson says. “But is it better than nothing? Yes. This is a highly accessible way of enhancing the scale and impact of evidence-based treatments.”


----------



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2022)

Snap your windows
					


See how to arrange all your open windows using the mouse, keyboard, or the Snap Assist feature in Windows.





					support.microsoft.com
				



Snap layouts​

To optimize your screen space and your productivity, hover over a window's maximize button or select a window and press *Win+Z*, then choose a snap layout.







						Use two Mac apps side by side in Split View
					


With Split View, you can fill your Mac screen with two apps, without having to manually move and resize windows.




					support.apple.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2022)

Flat-file database - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




Herman Hollerith's work for the US Census Bureau first exercised in the 1890 United States Census, involving data tabulated via hole punches in paper cards, may be considered the first computerized flat-file database, as it (presumably) included no cards indexing other cards, or otherwise relating the individual records (i.e. the individual cards) to one another, save by their group membership.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2022)

IBM - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




Inventions by IBM include the automated teller machine (ATM), the floppy disk, the hard disk drive, the magnetic stripe card, the relational database, the SQL programming language, the UPC barcode, and dynamic random-access memory (DRAM).

----------

The last song in the IBM songbook  (1937):












						Thomas J. Watson - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Thomas John Watson Sr.* (February 17, 1874 – June 19, 1956) was an American businessman who served as the chairman and CEO of IBM. He oversaw the company's growth into an international force from 1914 to 1956. Watson developed IBM's management style and corporate culture from John Henry Patterson's training at NCR. He turned the company into a highly effective selling organization, based largely on punched card tabulating machines. A leading self-made industrialist, he was one of the richest men of his time and was called the world's greatest salesman when he died in 1956.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2022)

Not getting interviews? Troubleshoot your job search with these 3 checkpoints
					


Rather than playing the numbers game when applying to positions, you need to adjust your strategy.





					www.fastcompany.com
				




One of the best things you can do is record yourself doing a mock interview. To do this, try using Google’s Interview Warmup tool or a self-recording tool like Loom. Though it might seem awkward, simply listening to yourself answer questions can help you quickly identify things to improve on. For example, you might realize you speak very softly, say _um _or _like _a lot, or give long-winded answers.









						Interview Warmup
					


A quick way to prepare for your next interview. Practice key questions, get insights about your answers, and get more comfortable interviewing.





					grow.google


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2022)

Best Desktop Computer Buying Guide - Consumer Reports
					


Shopping for a computer? Read about types, features, and other must-know topics in our computer buying guide to make an informed choice.





					www.consumerreports.org
				




A desktop computer can be a smart and ergonomic pick if you’re setting up a home office and aren’t worried much about mobility. Staring into a monitor puts less strain on your neck than staring down into a laptop. You also generally get more power per dollar spent with a desktop than you do with a laptop.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2022)

For academic research, SciSpace has a free, online "trace this paper" interface that infinitely expands to the right.   You can also search for particular conferences, journals, topics, institutions, etc.

SciSpace also has a LaTex-compatible online word processor with a ton of templates for writing academic papers (requires a paid option to export more than 1,000 words):









						SciSpace by Typeset | Discover, Create, Publish, and Promote your research paper
					


Your platform to explore and explain papers. Search for 270M+ papers, understand them in simple language, and find connected papers, authors, topics.





					typeset.io
				




Search Papers, PDFs, Topics and Authors from all fields of science. No signup required.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Not popular yet in my state.

For Toronto, Too Good to Go gets negative reviews at Google Reviews -- mostly about cheap business owners giving very little in value, e.g.

"Worst deal at Subway 78 Dundas St East. For $4 contribution I received one Cookie and one foot long bread that was stale. That is it.  If I had spent same amount at FreshCo I would have purchased 2 boxes of cookies."

The new coupon-cutting: Apps that sell discounted food headed for the trash​_The Washington Post_​_Flashfood and Too Good to Go are helping consumers cope with high food prices_

Flashfood, which has 2.5 million users, is one of a spate of new apps aimed at curtailing food waste by connecting people with grocery stores and restaurants with food that is unsold or close to its best-by date. With food costs rising more than 11 percent in August from a year earlier, some consumers are also turning to these apps to shrink their grocery bills...

We, the Pizza is among the 400 restaurants, bakeries and coffee shops in the D.C. area on Too Good To Go, another food waste app, selling surplus food in “surprise bags” for about one-third of its retail value. The app came to the D.C. region in March 2021 after launching in Copenhagen five years earlier. It’s now in 17 countries and has 3 million users in the United States.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

I am using the Ibotta app again:









						A South Carolina mom who never pays for toothpaste or toilet paper shares the free app everyone should have to save money
					


Extreme couponer Hayley Bennett runs @that_coupon_chick, an Instagram page focused on coupons and deals, and helps people save money and find clearance deals.





					www.businessinsider.com
				




Hayley Bennett runs @that_coupon_chick, an Instagram page focused on coupons and deals, and recommends Ibotta as her favorite app.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Talking to whales: can AI bridge the chasm between our consciousness and other animals?
					


Speaking to animals has long been a fantasy. But now a dizzyingly ambitious project is harnessing all the power of modern science in an attempt to understand what whales say – and then hold conversations with them. By Patrick Barkham





					www.theguardian.com
				




To gauge if their language models are correct, researchers will test whether they can correctly predict what a whale might say next, based on their knowledge of who the whale is, its conversation history and its behaviours. Researchers will then test these with playback experiments to see whether the whales respond as the scientists expect when played whale-speak.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Cybersickness Could Spell an Early Death for the Metaverse
					


You can’t get people to embrace VR if it’s going to make them feel like throwing up.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				




"You can’t get people to embrace VR if it’s going to make them feel like throwing up."


----------



## Daniel (Sep 19, 2022)

Daniel said:


> I am using the Ibotta app again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Ibotta app is fun.  I mostly just shopped as normal but scanned every brand-name item I put in my cart.   Got $10 in total for buying Impossible "meat," Ben's microwavable rice, brand-name pickles, etc.

The app basically rewards you for buying brand-name items -- just like coupons in the old days.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

Ibotta is not available in Canada.  

For online shopping, Ibotta has a browser extension for Google Chrome.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

Amazon seems partially desperate for reviews:


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

Two grocery-deal apps that work in the US and Canada:​







						How To Combat Inflation In Canada (In 5 Easy Steps)
					


Feeling broke lately? You’re not alone.     Due to a number of factors, including supply chain issues following global Covid-19 pandemic lockdowns and the Russian-Ukrainian conflict, inflation is making all kinds of goods—from groceries to gas—much more expensive than they were even a few months ago





					www.forbes.com
				


*Learn to Love Coupons*​You probably need all the help you can get with your grocery bill at the moment. Fortunately, major chains like Metro, Loblaws, and Walmart still offer flyers—perhaps you know, the ones your parents or grandparents read religiously for the latest deals—but you don’t have to grab a paper copy every week just to see where you can save the most.

Apps like Flipp help you compare prices across several stores at once from a single screen without leaving your home. “It used to be a lot more work to sit down on a Saturday and cut coupons out of the local paper,” says Jason Heath, a Certified Financial Planner and managing director at Objective Financial Partners, a fee-only financial advice firm.

Today, he said, coupon apps allow anyone to save on food, even food that’s close to its expiry date, but still edible. Some of these apps double as grocery lists. Checkout 51, in particular, stands out as a cash back coupon app that allows you to redeem deals by scanning your receipts after paying.

Unfortunately, there are downsides to coupon apps, handy as they may seem. Heath says they are, to a certain extent, marketing tools. “Oftentimes, it encourages you to buy things that you wouldn’t otherwise buy,” Heath said. “Ultimately, I think it’s up to the individual to make sure they’re sticking to their grocery list and ideally, having some sort of a meal plan.”


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2022)

I guess we’re supposed to use BeReal now, and I’m tired
					


How much more can we possibly share?





					www.tampabay.com
				




BeReal, a French app born in 2020, grew so popular this year that TikTok has already ripped it off. It’s a come-as-you-are party. Once a day, BeReal urges users to post whatever lies before them, no matter how mundane (parking lots). Then, the app assaults users with a selfie. If the picture turns out traumatic, as my first one did, you can retake it. But there’s a catch; the app tattles, alerting everyone that you are not _real_. Real people display their chin acne once a day!









						BeReal - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




BeReal is more focused on sharing between acquaintances and is positioned as a more intimate and private social behaviour compared to Instagram.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 24, 2022)

Fiverr now has their own "AI" logo maker based on work by other Fiverr creatives.

Examples:  https://www.fiverr.com/logo-maker/listing/2403cca8-ac72-4e74-8a69-b5f1218ea027

The cost is not any cheaper, however:  $30 for PNG files and $60 for a full package, including original vector files (SVG), a social media kit, and Zoom backgrounds.

The primary advantages are speed, selection, and seeing the results before you buy.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 24, 2022)

A cool, free tool to remove backgrounds from an image (including making backgrounds transparent):









						Remove Background from Image – remove.bg
					


Remove image backgrounds automatically in 5 seconds with just one click. Don't spend hours manually picking pixels. Upload your photo now & see the magic.





					remove.bg
				




(To add a new background to an image, click on Edit after uploading the image.)


----------



## Daniel (Sep 25, 2022)

Dark themes of the past:









						WordStar: A writer’s word processor
					


Even today, some authors still use DOS word processing software from the 1990s.





					arstechnica.com
				













						Reverse video - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				













						MS-DOS - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				










						WordPerfect 5.1
					


WordPerfect 5.1




					db.barbanon.org
				













						VT100 - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 25, 2022)

State of the art. 

I remember those days. I started with DOS and mainframes and eventually moved to Windows 3.0.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 26, 2022)

Customized dark themes for Visual Studio:









						The Best High Contrast Themes in Visual Studio Code
					


Most high contrast themes can be hideous, but ones that aren’t have improved my coding experience.





					python.plainenglish.io
				




*

*

"Dark Mint — acai is my personal favorite theme because it has a nice palette with some high-contrast elements, but it still looks modern and simple."


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2022)

From what I have read, Google Reviews gets 20,000,000 new reviews a day.   In any case, their algorithms tend to overgeneralize for threats/fraudsters.

If your reviews stop showing up publicly, there is an appeal form:



			Local Guides Appeal form - Local Guides Help
		


I don't plan to appeal since I got tired of leaving reviews anyway with no clear benefit to anyone.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2022)

Google Local Search is especially backed up at the moment.

For more information and insights, see









						Local Search Forum
					


A forum for local search professionals, consultants, and business owners to learn everything that's going on currently in the local SEO & Google My Business world.





					localsearchforum.com
				




You don't need to register there unless you want to. There's a wealth of information about Google bugs and updates and working around them thyat are open for unregistered visitors to read.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2022)

That reminds me: A somewhat mixed bag of reviews for a new business is potentially less scary/inhibiting to me than no reviews at all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2022)

I agree. I think that's generally true.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2022)

Daniel said:


> 7 Ways Chatbots Improve Life - insideBIGDATA
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						"Works with my body" is the new "works on my machine" - A Testers Odyssee
					


Most folks have heard a developer say "It works on my machine".So build upon that, I created a new version for VR: "Works with my body".




					hanseatictester.info


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2022)

How to install Homebrew on Mac and why you should do it
					


Learn about Homebrew and what benefits it has for you. Step-by-step guide on how to install Homebrew on Mac.





					setapp.com
				




The macOS command line interface can be intimidating — but there’s lots of value inside. By using the command line, you can solve many tasks on Mac by running commands in Terminal. It helps streamline a lot of work, especially for software developers. 

Package managers like Homebrew make the command line interface even more powerful. In this tutorial, we describe how to safely install and uninstall Homebrew on Mac. We also suggest a few tools similar to Homebrew you could benefit from.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2022)

How to Access your Mac Remotely from Any Device and Anywhere
					


Learn more on how to access your Mac from another location, and enable to remote-control macOS from another device including iPhone, iPad, and other.





					setapp.com
				




For devices using the same macOS, you can allow remote Mac login using a Secure Shell (SSH). This enables Mac remote desktop access using a Secure File Transfer Protocol (SFTP).

To set up Remote Login:

Go to System Preferences > Sharing
Select Remote Login.
Choose which users you want to have remote access to or the ability to control your Mac.
You can either select All Users, which means any other device on your network, or any Mac you own, can access and connect, or click the plus sign to pick the exact users.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2022)

Set up a VLAN on Mac
					


Use Network preferences to set up a virtual local area network (VLAN) on your Mac.




					support.apple.com
				


A virtual local area network (VLAN) is a method of creating independent virtual networks within a physical network. Using a VLAN can help you with network administration by allowing you to separate segments of the LAN (like departments of a company) that shouldn’t exchange data using the LAN.

------





						VLAN - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




VLANs can be used to partition a local network into several distinctive segments, for instance:[4]

Production
Voice over IP
Network management
Storage area network (SAN)
Guest Internet access
Demilitarized zone (DMZ). ["In computer security, a *DMZ* or *demilitarized zone* (sometimes referred to as a *perimeter network* or screened subnet) is a physical or logical subnetwork that contains and exposes an organization's external-facing services to an untrusted, usually larger, network such as the Internet."]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2022)

3 Virtual LAN Tips For SMBs
					


Virtual LANs aren't just for large organizations with multiple departments. Consider these three scenarios for how they might benefit smaller office environments.





					www.networkcomputing.com
				




*Separating Both Data And Users*

In some settings, there's good reason to separate both users and data altogether, such as in retail businesses that offer public Wi-Fi. You don't want your customers' iPad traffic intermingling with your payroll or HR systems, not just for security reasons but for performance reasons, too. Again, VLANs can be a tool for keeping public and private apart...

"By associating each WAP [Wireless Application Protocol] to a separate VLAN ID, the firewall can identify wireless [and other] devices on the guest network, and can therefore apply a unique set of filtering and bandwidth policies," Gudeli said. "Meanwhile, the VLAN switch will ensure that the guest network cannot interact with resources on the internal networks, such as a file server, intranet or network printer."


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2022)

GitHub - a2o/snoopy: Snoopy Command Logger is a small library that logs all program executions on your Linux/BSD system.
					


Snoopy Command Logger is a small library that logs all program executions on your Linux/BSD system. - GitHub - a2o/snoopy: Snoopy Command Logger is a small library that logs all program executions ...





					github.com
				




"Snoopy Command Logger is a small library that logs all program executions on your Linux/BSD system."


----------



## Daniel (Oct 8, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle
		




Reading your documents and web content on Kindle is now easier than ever. Use Send to Kindle applications to read on your Kindle devices and free reading apps on iPhone, iPad, iPod touch and Android phone and tablet.

From your browser​Send news articles, blogs posts and other web content to read them anytime, everywhere on Kindle devices or reading apps.
›Send to Kindle for Google Chrome
From your desktop​Send your personal and business documents to read them anytime, everywhere on Kindle devices and reading apps.
›Send to Kindle for PC
›Send to Kindle for Mac

From your e-mail​Attach and send your documents to Kindle using the "Send-to-Kindle E-mail Address" to read them anytime, everywhere on Kindle devices and reading apps.
› Send to Kindle by E-mail
From your Android device​Send documents from your Android phone or tablet to read anytime, everywhere on your Kindle devices and reading apps.
›Send to Kindle for Android


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2022)

42% of Tesla Autopilot Users Say They Feel 'Comfortable' Treating Their Vehicles as Fully Driverless
					


Hey Elon, it turns out people think cars are driverless when you call them 'full-self driving.'





					gizmodo.com
				




“Track tests and real-world crashes have provided ample evidence that today’s partial automation systems struggle to recognize and react to many common driving situations and road features.”


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2022)

New, free tier for Oracle Cloud services, including 200+ GB of online storage:



			https://www.oracle.com/cloud/free/
		


Always Free cloud services​Services you can use for an unlimited time.

Two Oracle Autonomous Databases with powerful tools like Oracle APEX and Oracle SQL Developer
Two AMD Compute VMs
Up to 4 instances of ARM Ampere A1 Compute with 3,000 OCPU hours and 18,000 GB hours per month
Block, Object, and Archive Storage; Load Balancer and data egress; Monitoring and Notifications


[Side note: AlmaLinux now available [free] on Oracle Cloud Marketplace - AlmaLinux OS Blog]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2022)

But the most interesting thing to me from Oracle, MySQL HeatWave, is not free (except for a free trial):

MySQL HeatWave includes in-database machine learning ("HeatWave ML").  "Deploy MySQL HeatWave on OCI, AWS, or in your data center."

Related documentation:






						MySQL :: MySQL HeatWave User Guide
					







					dev.mysql.com
				









						MySQL :: MySQL HeatWave User Guide :: 3 HeatWave ML
					







					dev.mysql.com
				









						Run Queries Leveraging HeatWave
					







					docs.oracle.com
				












						GitHub - oracle-samples/heatwave-ml
					


Contribute to oracle-samples/heatwave-ml development by creating an account on GitHub.





					github.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 13, 2022)

Lumen5.com is awesome.  Their free online software does most of the work for creating a Youtube video based on text or a webpage (like my Change.org petition).   The free version does leave the last frame to credit Lumen5.  The free version is fine with me since the cost to upgrade is $29+ if paid monthly.









						4 Killer Ways to Convert Your Blog Posts into YouTube Videos | HostGator
					


You spend days writing and crafting the best content for your blog, but most of those blog posts will go unnoticed. Repurpose your blog posts by turning them into videos and get started on a video marketing strategy.




					www.hostgator.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2022)

15 Open-source Full-Text Search Engine Solutions for developers
					


Full-Text Search is a technical term referred to advanced linguistic text query for a database or text documents. The search engine examines all the words stored in a document as it tries to match certain search criteria giving by the user.  Many web websites depend on Full-text search to perform





					medevel.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2022)

Joplin is An Amazing Open-source Note-Taking app and Evernote Alternative
					


Joplin - an open source note taking and to-do application with synchronisation capabilities for Windows, macOS, Linux, Android and iOS.





					medevel.com
				




Joplin is a free open-source note-taking app that can replace the popular commercial Evernote app, as it is totally free, works on all popular platforms including mobile, and offers different options to sync and backup your data.

Joplin comes with a professional user-friendly interface that plays well with almost all operating systems, it supports Markdown as the primary syntax, comes with a split interface for editing as well as real-time previewer, and more.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 15, 2022)

For Xenforo, the recommendation is Elastic Search There are a few addons, including one "official" Xenforo addon, that facilitates or extends Elastic Search.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2022)

From what I have seen so far for Xenforo, I like the Elastic Search addons mostly for showing related forum threads.

Similarly, I saw this last night for Wordpress:









						ElasticPress
					


A fast and flexible search and query engine for WordPress.





					wordpress.org


----------



## Daniel (Oct 24, 2022)

Upcoming, free Wordpress course (from the same company that makes Wordpress):






						Create Your Site | WordPress.com Courses
					


How to make a WordPress.com website Step-by-steplearn how to buildyour website Take Course Login Here (Please note that your WordPress.com account login information will not work on this site. You need to"Enroll for Free" with the button above and create an account specific to this site. The...





					wpcourses.com
				



This FREE course is coming soon. Join the waitlist below!

Is this your first time building a website? Are you returning to WordPress after a break? Are you looking for a basic understanding of how things work? You’re in the right place!

This* free, self-paced, Create Your Site course* will give bloggers, business owners, and creators from every niche a solid foundation on how to make a WordPress.com website. In this course, you will learn:

How to make a WordPress.com website with:
A clear roadmap for building a WordPress site
Detailed, hands-on exercises broken down into step-by-step instructions
A self-paced environment that lets you learn at a rate that works best for you
A private community where you can engage with other course students, collaborate, get feedback, and provide feedback
Additional tips, resources, ideas, and feedback provided by WordPress experts

By the end of this course, you’ll know which specific actions to take to Create Your Site, as well as your next steps after that. After all, launching your site is only the beginning of your journey.
---------------------
Other courses:






						WordPress.com Courses | Educational Resources for WordPress.com
					


Everything you need to make your idea a reality. WordPress.com is excited to offer free courses to help you learn how to develop a strategy for your idea, create a platform for it, and build an audience to engage with. New! Create Your Site Is this your first time building a website? Are you...





					wpcourses.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2022)

How to Get Your WordPress Site Into Google Discover (8 Tips)
					


Want to get your site to appear in Google Discover? Check out our 8 simple ways to get into the Google Discover section and increase your organic traffic.





					www.wpbeginner.com
				




Google Discover is a personalized feed of content that appears under the search bar on users’ mobile devices. It provides an entirely new way of discovering content. 









						Get on Discover | Google Search Central  |  Documentation  |  Google Developers
					


Google's Discover feed shows content related to user interests. This documentation will teach you how to get on Discover and monitor traffic.





					developers.google.com
				




Discover shows users content related to their interests, based on their Web and App Activity.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 5, 2022)

What’s New in WordPress 6.1 (Features and Screenshots)
					


Wondering what is new in the WordPress 6.1 release? In this guide, we will walk you through the new features in WordPress 6.1 with screenshots.





					www.wpbeginner.com
				




Quickly Search and Use Template Parts​The site editor in WordPress 6.1 now makes it easier to discover and use template parts. 

For instance, if your theme had multiple template parts that can be used in the header, then you can simply click on the template part options and select Replace.


This will bring up a modal popup where you can look for available template parts that you can use.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 5, 2022)

Is your web page mobile-friendly?

Here's a useful tool for admins to verify your forum is running optimally.

Mobile-Friendly Test - Google Search Console


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2022)

If you use your phone's hotspot, you can get a faster connection on your computer using USB tethering:






						Tetrd — USB Tethering & Reverse Tethering
					


Tetrd is a simple tool that allows you to share your internet connection from your Android device to your PC and vice versa through a USB cable.





					tetrd.app
				




The app also offers reverse USB tethering (to use your computer's Internet on your phone, such as to reduce lag for online gaming).

Personally, I use Visible (a Verizon company) for mobile phone service.  They include unlimited data for hotspot use.  Visible is only offered in the United States, but they do provide free calling to Canada.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2022)

App Guide | PsyberGuide
					


Looking for a mental health app? Start here! Search reviewed apps by such as treatment type, target condition, audience, platform, cost, and more!





					onemindpsyberguide.org
				




"One Mind PsyberGuide is a non-profit project that aims to help people to use technology to live a mentally healthier life."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2022)

Using Forward or Backward Slashes Under Windows
		


You can use *forward slashes ( / ) instead of backward slashes ( \ )* on Windows (as is the case with Linux® and UNIX). If you use backward-slashes, the file name on Windows might be treated as a relative-path instead of an absolute-path.

The Java™ runtime environment automatically converts forward-slashes into backward-slashes on Windows.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2022)

Mac users can send selected text to an app service by right clicking and selecting "Services."

For example:


​​Other ways for Mac users to use app services:





						Use services in apps on Mac
					


On your Mac, use the features of one app while in another. For example, start an email with text selected in a note.




					support.apple.com
				



Use services in apps on Mac​Services let you use features of other apps for the task you’re doing without having to open those apps.

Use a service​
On your Mac, select an item, such as a file on the desktop or text in a document.
Open the app menu (to the right of the Apple menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), choose Services, then choose a service.
Change the services available in apps​
On your Mac, choose Apple menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 > System Settings, click Keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the sidebar, then click Keyboard Shortcuts on the right. (You may need to scroll down.)


In the sidebar, click Services, then select items to make them available in the Services menu or deselect items to remove them.
Items appear in an app’s Services menu only if they’re relevant to the app or task.
You can create keyboard shortcuts for services so you don’t have to use an app’s Service menu.
If you can’t use a service​
If you don’t have permission to open the app that’s providing the service, you need to log in as an administrator to use the service.
If an app is missing or can’t be opened, try searching for it on your Mac and opening it. Then try using the service again.
If the app is in the Trash, select it and choose File > Put Back. Then try using the service again.
See also

Keep your Mac up to date

Install and uninstall apps from the internet or a disc on Mac


----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2022)

How to Copy and Paste Text Between Your Android Phone and Windows PC
					


Make the most of the Windows universal cloud clipboard with this nifty trick for Android users.





					www.pcmag.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2022)

A robot wrote this entire article. Are you scared yet, human? | GPT-3
					


We asked GPT-3, OpenAI’s powerful new language generator, to write an essay for us from scratch. The assignment? To convince us robots come in peace





					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2022)

The 5 Biggest Canadian Software Companies
					


Explore information on the largest software companies headquartered in Canada, which include some of the largest Canadian businesses overall.





					www.investopedia.com
				




1. Shopify​
_Market Capitalization: $209 billion. _
The newest entrant to the list of Canada's leading software companies is also the largest. Founded in 2006, this small Ottawa-based startup skyrocketed to the top of Canada's burgeoning e-commerce sector, and it is now the largest publicly-traded Canadian company in any industry.

Shopify is a commercial platform used to launch and operate online stores, allowing individuals to easily sell their products online. As of 2020, more than one million businesses use Shopify for online sales.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 11, 2022)

How to build a language processing pipeline using AI with Redis | Redis
					


Learn how this Redis Launchpad app created a machine learning data pipeline to help navigate through natural language written information.





					redis.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2022)

What’s Happening When the Deceased Send Facebook Friend Requests
					


Even after a person has passed away, their social media accounts could still be active and vulnerable to digital grave robbers.





					www.discovermagazine.com
				




"A Legacy Contact is an individual designated to handle a deceased account after a user has passed on."

“You can select a Legacy Contact in the Memorialization Settings section of Facebook’s General Account Settings...The Legacy Contact does not gain access to the account and messages but is permitted through assignment to moderate the deceased user’s profile, download the deceased’s shared content and disable the profile.”

"By 2070, Facebook will have more deceased users than live ones."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2022)

Remove Citations
					


Remove the citations found on Wikipedia pages





					chrome.google.com
				




(no setup required;  works automatically when you visit Wikipedia; includes a "disable" button)


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2022)

New iPhone safety feature allows users to send emergency texts without service or WiFi
					


Apple CEO Tim Cook reflected on his own experience hiking "out in places where there is no service" when discussing the new safety feature.





					news.yahoo.com
				




"I'm a hiker. And so, I'm frequently out in places where there is no service.  The national parks are largely not covered by cellular service. And so, this happens to people all the time. And it feels so great to be able to talk to a satellite hundreds of miles away, traveling at 15,000 miles an hour."

~ Tim Cook, CEO


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2022)

Daniel said:


> A robot wrote this entire article. Are you scared yet, human? | GPT-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To try such AI oneself:









						TextCortex - AI writing assistant for Chrome
					


Hyper charge your writing wherever you need it in your browser.





					chrome.google.com
				




Part of the post below was written primarily by TextCortex:









						Finding Your Why and Finding Your Way (Upcoming Workbook)
					


To be released in January:  https://www.newharbinger.com/9781648480713/finding-your-why-and-finding-your-way/    by Daniel J. Moran and Siri Ming  Put mindfulness into action, and create a “map” for your chosen life path with this powerful, step-by-step workbook.   Do you feel “stuck” in your...




					forum.psychlinks.ca


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2022)

12 Best Free PDF Readers for Windows and Mac in 2023 - TechPP
					


Trying to find a PDF reader that won't cost you an arm and a leg? Check out our list of the 12 best free PDF readers for Windows and Mac. We've got you covered, whether you're looking for a basic PDF reader or one with more advanced features. Read on to find the perfect PDF reader for you.





					techpp.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2022)

Tips for annotating and organizing PDFs:









						Annotate Smarter
					


Annotate books





					www.notion.so
				











						Organise Smarter
					


Dropbox or Box





					www.notion.so


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2022)

Bootstrap
					


The most popular HTML, CSS, and JS library in the world.





					ncarb.github.io
				




"Build responsive, mobile-first projects on the web with the world's _most popular_ front-end component library."

Bootstrap examples:









						Examples
					


Quickly get a project started with any of our examples ranging from using parts of the framework to custom components and layouts.





					getbootstrap.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2022)

Masonry
					


Cascading grid layout library




					masonry.desandro.com
				






To implement with Bootstrap: Masonry example · Bootstrap v5.0


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2022)

Infinite Scroll
					


New! JavaScript and jQuery plugin to automatically add next pages.




					infinite-scroll.com
				




Demos:  









						Infinite Scroll · Full page demo - page 5
					






					infinite-scroll.com
				




Infinite Scroll · Masonry images


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2022)

The Top 6 Open Source Document Management Solutions 2023 - Isotropic
					


Running a company involves dealing with tons of documentation. It is imperative that these documents are properly organized and easy to access when needed. Thanks to technology, many processes may be automated or in the cloud.  Today there are different open source document management solutions...





					isotropic.co
				





Papermerge DMS with OCR
https://teedy.io/#!/
I, Librarian
OpenDocMan ™ - Open Source Document Management System - Free Document Management Software
SeedDMS
GitHub - jonashellmann/everydocs-core: A simple Document Management System for private use with basic functionality to organize your documents digitally


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2022)

This is why streaming Netflix, Disney Plus, and HBO Max keeps getting more expensive
					


This is why your Netflix subscription keeps going up.





					www.theverge.com
				




"Luring folks in with a low intro price and then cranking things up was always the plan for many of these companies."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2022)

How to create a network drive using the USB port on your router:









						Running Out of Room on Your PC? How to Set Up and Use a Network Drive
					


Turn an external hard drive into a network drive to access your files, even when your computer is turned off.





					www.pcmag.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2022)

How to Use Google Drive Files Offline on Mac
					


You can easily work with Google Drive files offline on Mac. Read the post to setup and use Google Drive without internet connection on Mac.





					www.guidingtech.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2022)

Why Are Tech Companies Laying Off So Many Workers?
					


The widespread downsizing has been driven by a hiring spree during the pandemic lockdowns and the concerning economic headwinds ahead.





					www.forbes.com
				




Layoffs have been sweeping the tech sector, including big names like Meta, Amazon, Shopify and Netflix.


The widespread downsizing has been driven by a hiring spree during the pandemic lockdowns and the concerning economic headwinds ahead.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2022)

Running Out of Room on Your PC? How to Set Up and Use a Network Drive
					


Turn an external hard drive into a network drive to access your files, even when your computer is turned off.





					www.pcmag.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2022)

Best flash drives of 2022: USB memory sticks for all your data storage needs
					


The best flash drives around are even larger, faster and more portable than you might think





					www.techradar.com


----------

